# Yelping after laying and then standing / reluctance to climb on bed and couches?



## Naudie (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a PitBull/Boxer mix, he was stray for about a year, I just took him in recently. His approximate age is 2 years old. His name is Jack. He is such a well-behaved dog, and very quiet, he rarely barks and even more rarely whines or wimpers. However, this morning he cried twice while in a bed and could not jump down from the high mattress. I took him immediately to the nearest vet in Greece where we are currently residing, but she could not pinpoint a clear cause for the pain although she did say that his back right leg seemed a little off. Also, she did not have the appropriate x-ray machine to determine the problem. We have an appointment to get an x-ray tomorrow, but I am still worried about my dog, and I don't necessarily know if the vets I've been referred to here are as qualified as I hope. There have been no changes in diet, eating patterns, living situation, energy, mood, attention, and certainly no rough housing that could have caused any serious injury. Jack seems completley normal, but he won't lift his back legs to get on the couch or bed, however there is no problem with walking or running. I am really worried, and any help would be greatly appreciated! Please respond as soon as possible! Thanks a million in advance. - Natasha


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

No advice, except that I hope the xray locates the problem and it is something treatable. When you have more details (after xrays) perhaps people can tell you what their treatment plan has been for something similar. I don't suppose you have holistic vets in Greece do you? I swear by mine sometimes for diagnostics that don't involve a lot of equipment.


----------



## Naudie (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for your response. I doubt they have holistic vets in Greece, it was a mission even finding a regular vet, although I will definitely look into it. The current vet we went to said that we should not seek x-rays and that we should give the dog 1/2 tablet of Rimadyl 2x a day for 4 days and then 1/2 tablet 1x a day for 2 days and see how he responds to it. I have read some horror stories on the internet pertaining to Rimadyl and I am reluctant to give the dog this med, that is why I am seeking to do the x-ray right away. This is the first dog both my boyfriend and I have ever had the pleasure of owning and I am absolutley at a loss for what exactly do to. Just yesterday he was jumping on the bed, being playful, and he even on his morning walk, before the vet, he was running up the stairs without any sign of discomfort or pain. With every yelp, my heart drops a little. I just want to help him as soon as possible.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think you are on the right track insisting on xrays. An NSAID (rimadyl/metacam/deramaxx) will help with pain and inflammation. But if there is an underlying orthopedic problem, it will do nothing for that. It's a good idea to check liver function (blood test) before a dog goes on an NSAID.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with the above.

Just a thought--when you find someplace to do the x-ray, ask about degenerative disc disease. I only say this because my parents' 8-year-old chihuahua/terrier mix has it. She has only shown real pain once, when she refused to walk up or down the stairs and pretty much stayed immobile for a few days. Their vet did x-rays and determined that one of her discs had likely ruptured. The earlier you catch it, the earlier you can start seeking out ways to handle the disease (which cannot be cured, but managed). It's important to manage it because, if left untreated, the dog could wind up paralyzed, usually in his hindquarters. Managing for my parents' dog is keeping her weight down and trying their best not to let her jump from high places.


----------



## Naudie (Aug 29, 2011)

After the x-rays today it was determined that Jack has Lumbosacral syndrome. It is supposedly a mild case (for now) and we have been prescribed some anti-inflammatory meds. Has anyone had any experience with this disease? From the moderate research I've done since I returned home, it seems as though it is likely the case will worsen with age. The physician does not believe that surgery is needed at this time, but if it is something that will eventually need it, I wonder if it is something I should just get over with now? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

